# GTX 570M or GTX 660M?



## Filter (Jul 20, 2012)

So I'm looking at these two laptops and I can't decide which one will be better for BF3.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152348

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152293

The price difference isn't a factor, I'm just not sure what laptop will overall give me better performance in BF3 at high/ultra settings. I'm leaning towards the GE70 because of its processor, but what do you guys think?


----------



## wolfeking (Jul 20, 2012)

the 570 is faster, but not by much. 

source: 





			
				notebookcheck said:
			
		

> Thanks to the GDDR5-VRAM, the gaming performance of the GeForce GTX 660M is well ahead of the GT 650M DDR3 and on par with the AMD Radeon HD 6950M. *Even the older high-end Fermi-GPU GTX 570M is only slightly faster.* Therefore, current games as of 2011 should usually run fluently in 1080p resolution and high details. Only a few very demanding games, such as Metro 2033 or Crysis 2, may need reduced graphical settings for smoother gameplay.


----------



## Filter (Jul 20, 2012)

Do you think the GE70's CPU will actually give me a higher FPS? Or will the 570 give me a better framerate regardless of the different CPU's?


----------



## wolfeking (Jul 20, 2012)

100 MHz is not worth a weaker graphics card. However the newer tech will extend battery life. It is up to you, they both should be good, probably within 5 FPS of each other.


----------



## Filter (Jul 20, 2012)

100mhz? What card are you referring to? I dont care about extending battery life, I want more performance even if its only a little bit more. If I want more performance is the 570 the better choice?


----------



## wolfeking (Jul 20, 2012)

The one with the 660 has a i7 at 2.3 while the 570 one has a i7 at 2.2. That is a 100MHz difference.


----------



## Filter (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, right. So youre saying go with the 660 because the processor is better? I'll be OCing the CPU and GPU, and the 660's CPU goes up to 3.3 GHz, so maybe the 660 is a better choice; UNLESS the 570's CPU can match that clock or surpass it.


----------



## wolfeking (Jul 20, 2012)

doubtful. most laptops have locked bios meaning that overclocking is not possible. 

and either will be fine.


----------



## Filter (Jul 20, 2012)

If you look under the 660's specs, it says:

"6MB L3 Cache 
Max Turbo Frequency 3.3 GHz."

Gaming laptops usually have some kind of OC software built in, the 660 does. Theres only like a 2% difference in performance for the 660 and the 570, so Id rather choose the 660 due to the better CPU.


----------



## wolfeking (Jul 20, 2012)

1. that a processor spec. 

and 2. software overclocking is never as useful as the BIOS overclock. There is only so much you can force without direct voltage control.


----------



## Filter (Jul 20, 2012)

Yea thats what I meant, the CPU on the 660 has a max clock of 3.3GHz. Using afterburner will definitely increase GPU performance.


----------



## wolfeking (Jul 20, 2012)

GPU will. Your not going to get far above 3.3 on the CPU though.  And if you read up on it, you will only get that speed if your only running one thread. Turbo is not going to help BF3 much if any.


----------



## Filter (Jul 20, 2012)

So which laptop for greatest FPS?


----------



## wolfeking (Jul 20, 2012)

the one with the 570.  

But it is not going to be the best. Even a GTX 680m will probably run out of power at about medium graphics.


----------



## Filter (Jul 20, 2012)

Ohh, so youre saying I shouldnt get the 660 just because the CPU has an extra 100MHz. It isnt worth it.

And Ill have the power cord plugged in when Im gaming. Im getting a laptop cause of its small size and portability.

EDIT: by "run out of power" do you mean battery life or the ability to make a game run on certain settings?


----------



## wolfeking (Jul 20, 2012)

the ability to reach higher settings.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 20, 2012)

You want a straight answer?

There is virtually no difference between the 570M and 660M. The i7 3610 is a better processor then the i7 2670. Other then the 8 vs. 12gb. of memory, which will make no difference. Sorta of a no brainer, the GE70, plus its 50 bucks cheaper.


----------



## zadarblack (Jan 25, 2013)

I know its may be a bit late.
But i am curently using a Asus G75 with the 660m 

Running battlefield 3 at ultra with AA4X easily over 30 fps.
Its can happen very very rarely in a big firefight thats its will drop to 25 but thas its.

My friend got a 570 in a desktop and its lag more than my 660m.
So 570 is slower than the 660m sorry. not by much but it is slower.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 25, 2013)

no. The 660m is basically (despite carrying the gk designation) a GTX570m, which is a GTX560 desktop card that is underclocked. There is no way short of SLI that your laptop has more powerful graphics than him.  Maybe if you had a GTX670xm or highly overclocked GTX580m you might get close to a 570s performance.


----------

